# NFL anyone?



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Me and my family are NFL crazy. For 16 weeks, every Sunday is reserved for our beloved Minnesota Vikings. As bad as theyve played this year they still somehow backed into the playoffs.

Tommorow they play the Philadelphia Eagles and the winner goes to the NFC championship game. Nobody gives them a snowballs chance in hell. Philly beat Minnesota in the regular season but it certainly was a dominating win. Minnesota had some crucial mistakes(Dante fumbling on the 1 yard [email protected]) that cost them the game. I guess well see. Anybody else follow the NFL?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

I follow the NFL for sure.

my superbowl prediction is the Colts & Eagles despite Terrell Owens injury.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

The Eagles are finished.

I'm with you, DJ. Have been a Vikings fan for the past five years now. I doubt they'll win the Super Bowl, but i definitely think they have more than a snowball's chance to beat Philly.

My weekend picks:

NY JETS (and that's a long shot!)
ATLANTA
MINNESOTA
INDY (I think this is the year for Indy, by the way. And they deserve to win too. They're so explosive it gives me goosebumps sometimes.)

s.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

I like the Vikings. I hope they kick the crap out of the Eagles this weekend. Even though they had a mediocre record, there is no reason to believe that they'll be outmatched by the Eagles since T.O is out.

-I've got the Vikings beating the Eagles.
-The Steelers will beat the Jets.
-Peyton Manning will choke once again and be unable to beat his nemesis, the New England Patriots.
-The Falcons will beat the Rams, setting up a rematch of the 1998 Nfc championships.

Super Bowl Pick: Minnesota Vikings versus the New England Patriots.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I've been a huge college football fan since birth but never really got into the NFL until this year when I joined a fantasy football league. That sh*t is like crack. My Sunday consisted of sitting by the computer watching my numbers mount up and getting live stats from cbs.cportsline.

I gotta go for the Jets. Went to high school with Chad Pennington. I'm sure they will lose though. If not, go for my TN-boy Peyton.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

gimpy34 said:


> I've been a huge college football fan since birth but never really got into the NFL until this year when I joined a fantasy football league. That sh*t is like crack. My Sunday consisted of sitting by the computer watching my numbers mount up and getting live stats from cbs.cportsline.
> .


i usually find actually watching the games much more enthralling.

i know what you mean with the betting though. Being a gambling degenerate myself, i always have that pre-1 pm excitement tingling through my body, only to quickly be replaced by a frustrated rage as, inevitably, the teams i've bet on begin to lose, one by one. 

s.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I think most people here have some vices of some sort. I have a very addictive personality. I used to do a lot of betting with college football...and a lot of cocaine. LOL.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

You went to high school with Pennington?


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Sure did. He was a senior when I was a freshman. Can't say I'm friends with him but we definitely knew each other. The thing is he really wasn't that great a QB in high school. Never in a million years would I have dreamed of him ending up in the NFL. I figured he would just be some second or third string QB at an average Division 1 school. The guy has an incredible work ethic, though, and really loves the game. Nicest guy in the world, too. Both his parents worked at my high school.

Also went to high school with Hunter Hillenmeyer, who is a LB for the Bears. I was pretty good friends with his older brother in high school so I know him decently well, and actually ran into him last night at a bar and talked to him for a while.

OK, enough of me and famous people. Feel like I'm bragging. I could add a few more names to the list, however, some which even blow me away.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Live in Philadelphia and go to college in Pittsburgh so i'm betting on the Pennsylvania bowl. Eagles are still my favorite team and they'll beat the Viking for sure, but it'll be close with the Falcons (rams suck. i just assume they'll lose).

EAGLES IN 6 HOURS OR WHATEVER I DON'T REMEMBER WOOOOOOO 8)


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

I dont think its really going to matter much who wins between, Philadelphia and Minnesota. Neither of these teams will be competition for Atlanta. After watching them last night beat up on St. louis all I can say is they are one totally awesome football team.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Screw fartlanta. They're going down like your grandfather on me last night.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Looks like the Eagles are putting a can of woop arse on the Vikings. I have to disagree Joe. I think the Falcons are good, but they will not be able to duplicate their perfromance last night on a cold field in Philly. This means that the Eagles will in all liklihood go the superbowl. Yippee hooray, now those jerks up north can finally shut up about being cursed.

I am looking forward to Peyton and his boys going up to New England today. I am hoping they can advance to the superbowl. Colts and Eagles/falcons winner could make an interesting matchup.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Neal,

Looks like the Vikings really layed an egg. I guess its no suprise. It also seems Manning and his colts did the same. One miserable field goal in 4 quarters. I dont think Manning will ever be considered one of the "greats" until he can learn to improvise. Hes proven he cannot handle big game pressure or play on a grass surface. Hes deadly when hes allowed to sit in the pocket in his dome, but the minute you put him on grass, force him out of the pocket and throw off the timing of his offense, hes no better than any other q-back. All those records he set meant nothing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

I think we should all put our bets down right now for the championship games and for the super bowl winner. This sucks for me because I live in Philadelphia and i'm forced to pick them to win the super bowl.

Philadelphia Falcons -> PHILLY
Stillers Pats - > STILLERS yins!

Stillers will win it...Eagles will fuck it up

Randy Moss is a stupid fuck


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

Eagles versus Steelers. I could be wrong considering Tom Brady and his loveable gang of hershey highway men always seem to find a way. I hope DA BUS pounds it up the patriots big arses. This should be a good superbowl for all your amish people up in Pennsylvania, but alls the rest of us have to say is "Who gives a giraffes ass."

The Eagles will not win though because they have the chunky soup curse haunting them. And I believe that Ben R. just finished filming a chunky soup commercial, so this game could end up being the first tie in superbowl history.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

As for the AFC, the steelers should already be out of it. The lowly jets had multiple chances to knock them out. My god, two forty yard field goal attempts to end the game and the jets couldnt get it done. Maybe the fact that they picked up the worst field goal kicker in the world(formerly a Viking) had something to do with it. The steelers rookie quarterback clearly cannot handle play off pressure. He struggled againts the Jets and now hes going to face a much tougher defense this weekend. I predict the patriots to go into pittsburg and open up a can of woop-ass.

As for the NFC, Philadelphia is completely overated and underpowered. I dont care what their record is. Atlanta will go into Philly and run the football right up their fucking ass.

Pats and the falcons in the big game.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

How can you say the Eagles are overrated? They destroyed every team they played when T.O was with them and they have beaten a few other teams handily even when he was out. And the falcons are just like the colts, good indoors, but mediocre outdoors. If the game was played in the Georgia dome then it would be a different story, but its being played Lincoln Financial Field.

I doubt it matters though, The patriots are going to win a 3rd title in 4 years. Is it me, or are people getting sick of this team winning? They remind me of the cowboys in the early 90's. They just always find a way to win.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Neal,

The few philly games Ive watched sure hasnt convinced me that they are a dominating team. The lowly Vikings with their horrific defense had a shot at beating them in their own place early in the season. I dont think they are overly talented. They are very vulnerable in places but their exceptional coaching has made up for it. Atlanta has the potential to be very explosive and I feel is a very sound football team. Theres no doubt they will givem a run for their money. If philly doesnt play a perfect game they lose. I have a feeling that the eagles are going to lose another nfc championship game. Well see...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

I haven't been doing to well with my predictions lately, but I think the Steelers deserve it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

I took the semester off from Upitt and moved back to Philly so the Eagles better win it...I did it for them.

Actually, i'm thinking more about the Flyers and the Stanley Cup next year.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Well Ziggy,

Your eagles got the job done and they did it in a pretty dominating fashion. I underestimated them. The last I checked the pats were beating the piss out of the poor ol' steelers tho so I may have guessed one right. I knew that qb was going to fold under pressure.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

With Owens in the line-up, there is no stopping them. The gaytriots can suck off a camel.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

bwahahahahaha...I'll be laughing even harder a week from today


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Owens leg injury is serious. If he was not well enough to play in the NFC championship, how in the hell is he well enough to play in a game 2 weeks later. Leg injuries do not heal that fast. If Owens does play, he will be shut down by the patriots strong and underrated secondary. I really think this is shaping up to be a blowout. Another super borreee


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Yep, I agree. I think the Patriots win another s-bowl. Ive been wrong before tho...


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

Gotta root for the Eagles. Like the Bengals and the Browns, they're a drought team. My heart tells me Philly wins, my head tells me New England gets the W.


----------

